# Zeigeist Setting Book?



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 22, 2011)

I was just wondering if there was any plan to publish a setting book for Zeitgeist?

There certainly looks to be plenty of room for adventures outside of the current path.  

The Auld Grump, actually looking at espionage adventures.....


----------



## amethal (Jul 22, 2011)

I think they probably have enough to worry about at the moment without adding new products to their to-do list.

However, I'd definitely buy a setting book if they ever got round to doing one.


----------



## Mortagon (Jul 22, 2011)

If they ever released one I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Is_907 (Jul 22, 2011)

It's an intriguing setting so far--I'd buy it, even if I end up not running Zeitgeist AP.
I'd enjoy exploring this world.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 22, 2011)

There aren't any plans at present, but if there was a lot of demand for it we would consider it.  It would be a long way off, though.


----------



## mort655 (Jul 22, 2011)

+1 Demand


----------



## Falkus (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd buy it!


----------



## Is_907 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morrus said:


> There aren't any plans at present, but if there was a lot of demand for it we would consider it.  It would be a long way off, though.




What about a community-built world? List what modules/sections/areas need to be written up, take submissions, and then have a core team (staff/volunteers, and, of course, writers of the AP) review to make sure it all fits stylistically and thematically?

Might not have the same polish in its writing style, but it'd certainly get done quicker.


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 23, 2011)

There was a post on another thread (sorry, not sure of the original poster), suggesting GMs posting their in between adventures here.  I think that'd certainly be a good start for fleshing out this world.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm fairly sure, if we decided to do it, that Ryan would be more than capable of doing the task extremely well. The decision is economic, not creative. I've no doubts about the ability to produce the words. We don't lack the talent; we need the customers.  Essentially, we'd need to know a good couple of thousand people would buy it.


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 23, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Essentially, we'd need to know a good couple of thousand people would buy it.




Don't mind me... I'll be right back *gets out his soapbox and walks to the corner*


----------



## malcolm_n (Jul 23, 2011)

+1 on that here.


----------



## Is_907 (Jul 23, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I'm fairly sure, if we decided to do it, that Ryan would be more than capable of doing the task extremely well. The decision is economic, not creative. I've no doubts about the ability to produce the words. We don't lack the talent; we need the customers.  Essentially, we'd need to know a good couple of thousand people would buy it.




We can overcome economic struggles... (=
I have faith in ENWorld as a customer base, hah!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, if you can get people to start adding a note to their sig saying, "I got a Silver Level subscription to EN World for ZEITGEIST," I think we'd take notice.


----------



## mort655 (Jul 23, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd buy that.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 23, 2011)

Perhaps a proper Kickstarter, at some later point? (Let the AP get a year in first.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## ridingsloth (Jul 23, 2011)

*Fair enough*

Hahaha, why not? It's the simple truth!


----------



## amethal (Jul 25, 2011)

Strangely, even if it was a "fluff only" campaign guide, they'd have to decide if they wanted to do a 4th edition one, a Pathfinder one, or both.

The 4th edition one would have dragonborn and goliaths, whilst the Pathfinder one would refer to half-dragons and half-giants. 

Also, "eladrin" is in a special category for Pathfinder - a word that WotC probably intended to keep as product identity but arguably failed to do so by missing one reference in the SRD (in the Summon Monster part, I seem to remember). As I understand it, Paizo respects the intent and doesn't use the word.


----------



## Pentius (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd buy it.

Also, how is it that there's no PbP Zeitgeist in the PbP section, yet?


----------

